
Why I'm founding a startup I don’t really care about - jenthoven
https://www.kapwing.com/blog/founding-a-startup-I-dont-really-care-about
======
curtisblaine
How do you make money though?

~~~
jenthoven
Subscriptions for power users. $10 for unlimited video without watermarks:
[https://www.kapwing.com/blog/skipping-our-paywall-with-an-
ap...](https://www.kapwing.com/blog/skipping-our-paywall-with-an-apology)

